# viper 5901 install



## dod2ram (Jan 30, 2010)

I just recently purchased a viper 5901. Need help with installation on a 2000 Ford F250 superduty V10 gas engine. It has factory keyless entry. No factory alarm system.

any help will be appreciated.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

About as simple as you can get:

12 VOLT CONSTANT YELLOW (+) and LIGHT GREEN/PURPLE (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
STARTER RED/LIGHT BLUE (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
STARTER 2 N/A 
IGNITION 1 RED/BLACK (+) (use the Larger of the 2 wires) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
IGNITION 2 BLACK/LIGHT GREEN (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
IGNITION 3 N/A 
ACCESSORY/HEATER BLOWER 1 GRAY/YELLOW (+) (use the Larger of the 2 wires) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
ACCESSORY/HEATER BLOWER 2 N/A 
KEYSENSE N/A 
PARKING LIGHTS ( - ) N/A 
PARKING LIGHTS ( + ) BROWN (+) @ HEADLIGHT SWITCH 
POWER LOCK PINK/YELLOW (TYPE C) See NOTE *1 See NOTE *1 
POWER UNLOCK PINK/LIGHT GREEN (TYPE C) See NOTE *1 See NOTE *1 
LOCK MOTOR WIRE PINK/BLACK (+) IN DRIVERS KICK PANEL, at DOOR HARNESS 
DOOR TRIGGER BLACK/BLUE (+) Located in a GREY Molex plug, to the RIGHT of the Steering column 
DOMELIGHT SUPERVISION USE DOOR TRIGGER, Requires Part #775 Relay 
TRUNK RELEASE N/A 
SLIDING POWER DOOR N/A 
HORN DARK BLUE (-) @ STEERING COLUMN HARNESS 
TACH WHITE/PINK, See NOTE *2 @ the INSTRUMENT CLUSTER or PCM 
BRAKE LIGHT GREEN (+) @ SWITCH ABOVE BRAKE PEDAL 
FACTORY ALARM DISARM N/A 
ANTI-THEFT N/A 

NOTE *1 Vehicles with FACTORY KEYLESS ENTRY are a TYPE "B" Door locking system, wire are located in a GREY Molex plug on the RIGHT side of the Steering column, vehicles without FACTORY KEYLESS are a TYPE "C" Door locking system, when doing TYPE C Locks, use the DRIVERS side SWITCH when TESTING. Wires are located in the DRIVERS DOOR HARNESS. 

NOTE *2 On DIESELS the TACH wire is a WHITE/PINK located at the PCM (Powertrain Control Module) or at the Main Harness that runs on the inside of the firewall to the left of the brake pedal. For WAIT TO START LIGHT, do not use the wire in the vehicle, use the 5,10,15 or 20 Second PROGRAMMABLE Wait To Start Timmer on the Remote Starter.


----------



## dod2ram (Jan 30, 2010)

How do I wire in the 775 relay?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

dod2ram said:


> How do I wire in the 775 relay?


what is a 775 relay? You mean a relay for what? I have a relay posting in the stickies on the front of the forum also here's a link for relays too.

http://www.the12volt.com/relays/relays.asp


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

just a standard 3040 relay


----------

